
Ask HN: What's sorely missing from JavaScript front end frameworks/libraries? - abhisuri97
I don&#x27;t get where we can go from React since it encompasses such a large share of the frontend development world now. Is the direction to go towards something that is simpler? Faster? More bare-bones?
======
noir_lord
Why go anywhere, it'd be really nice if one lower level (frontend sense not
hardware sense) won for a bit so we could build things on top of it.

I like complete frameworks with all the edges knocked off, good documentation
and a clean upgrade path.

Lets have that instead of "It's like react but uses a totally different
paradigm and is .1% faster".

Lets build cool things instead of rebuilding things to make cool things.

FWIW I don't use react I use vue because at the time I was looking vue was
nearer to what I wanted.

------
x0hm
Design considerations.

